# Spring!



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

I've been watching the parents (Sparrows) fly in & out of the low boxwood hedge in front of our house and figured there had to be a nest in there - somewhere! Found them today but sure didn't expect to find it only a foot or so off the ground!! 

These guys are really small - the open beak is only about the size of my thumbnail and their entire body is only about 1" round with itty bitty wings. Anyway, thought you ll might enjoy ...


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

...Precious...


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

WOW!! What incredible pictures. 
Many thanks for sharing those sweet babies with us. 

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Darling babies and marvelous photos! Those aren't sparrows, however. Sparrows are not that very dark almost charcoal color and do not have the little wispy "hairs" on them. I'd guess your little ones to be some type of finch or any of many, many different wild birds that have "fuzzy" babies .. 

These are Goldfinch babies:










These are sparrow babies of a similar age:










Terry


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

what lovley photos!.....just beautiful.


----------

